# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  علوم قضایی

## n1ma

سلام ..
دوستان دانشگاه علوم قضایی تا رتبه چند دانشجو میگیره ....؟؟؟

----------


## Freedom Fighter

منطقه یک بین 150-200 نفر اوب
 دو 300-250
سه تا 500 نفر حدودا

----------


## broslee

برو تو سایت کانون

----------

